# A New Dimension To My Early Mornings



## Waldo (Jan 1, 2009)

A Christmas gift from a friend opened a new dimension to how i spend at least part of my early morning hours now. Grab a cup of of coffee come on out under the carport and join me


----------



## vcasey (Jan 1, 2009)

What a great way to start the day! 
VPC


----------



## grapeman (Jan 1, 2009)

What did they give you Waldo- a new stove? or just a lump of coal to burn!??


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats a nice gift Waldo, I'd haveto spend the evenings aroundthe fire as well.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful...when there is a fireplace or campfire I just get hypnotized for hours...While at a friend's place lately I spent the evening watching the fire in his corn stove....


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2009)

I love those Chimineas(spelling?)!


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 1, 2009)

hey what a great way to enjoy a cup of coffee or at night a great glass of wine. We live in the country and have the steel tub from a washing machine all set up, behind the barn, along with 4 chairs - just waiting to be used. The washing machine tub is full of holes around the whole thing and the draw (draft) is wonderful. Virtually all of the wood you burn is consumed because of the even draw. Many of the worlds problems have been solved there!! we saw this done at a campground we visited, asked about why they used them, and was told that it reduces the work for the staff because they do not have to clean out unburned stuff in the fire rings that they used to have. Works for us!!


Hope you have many happy hours solving the unsolved!!!


rrawhide


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 1, 2009)

We have a metal chimney type (portable) one on our back deck, with the hot tub, a glass of wine............ need I say more.


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 1, 2009)

way too bad nc is a long way from ca - enjoy!!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 1, 2009)

Well it has been well used and very muich enjoyed pretty much all day today by famiy and friends over to celebrate the new year.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is yours a masonry / ceramic type Waldo?

I wish we had gotten one like that instead of the 360 one with wire mesh. We get an ok view of the fire the masonry ones throw off a lot more heat and have a better fire pit because it's protected from the winds.


----------



## scotty (Jan 2, 2009)

boy that's nice


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 2, 2009)

Waldo....can you cook anything on the top of it????

Another Cowboy Campfire Cafe in the making.....


----------



## Waldo (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine is more of a ceramic type material Jobe and I have thought about trying to cook on it NW. haven't tried it yet though. We did roast some marshmallows with it yesterday evening...gawdddddd how long has it been since i had roasted a marshmallow


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

And what did we drink with the marshmallows?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 8, 2009)

Waldo, I have a metal one and it keeps a nice fire. It's out in the middle of the yard with about 6 chairs around it. After the next couple of almost 80 degree days maybe I'll get out fire it up this weekend. 
Ramona


----------



## dfwwino (Jan 8, 2009)

My wife bought a Huge Jack-o-latern chiminea for Halloween. You should see the thing with flames coming out of its eyes and mouth. It gave the young kids a scare, along with my the Halloween scare music playing on my sound system.


I moved the Pumpkin chiminea to my back patio and have been enjoying a fire and drinking wine outside all winter. 
I hope you enjoy many nights with your gift, Waldo.


----------



## Jeff H (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice Waldo, I have a metal firepit that I use and just love an outside fire. Unfortunately it is just too cold here these days so I have to live with the fireplace inside.
Happy New Year and enjoy in good health!


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Jan 8, 2009)

<H3>
You got me think'n waldo. we have not used ours yet this year, wegonna have to bust out the s'mores with some shredded coconut. One of my favoritesJ
this will also require blankets, propane heater, parka, and boots for the misses. i don't know how she ever survived the first 28 years of her life in the midwest, we have such different thermostatsJ


rube
(arizona)</H3>


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing quite like burning some wood to cozy up your evening. My oldest grandson ask almost every night. Pa us build fire?


Jeff


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 9, 2009)

Waldo.....by "early morning"...What time does that mean that you are sitting out by the fire?? 


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Jan 10, 2009)

I am usually out there getting my morning fire going between 2-2:30am Ramona. I am hooked..its about 49 this morning and I still built one. Have the paper guy stopping by and having a cup of coffee with most mornings now. I'm about to get him ready to make some wine and roast his owwn coffee as I do.


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 10, 2009)

Waldo, and I thought I get up early. You need to get a web cam then we can all sit around the fire with you.





Jeff


----------



## Waldo (Jan 11, 2009)

Not a bad idea Jeff...I fear I would still be the only one enjoying it though unless I could do a delayed broadcast


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 11, 2009)

Since your an hour later by the time it burns down a bit I wii join you about 4:30 or 5:00






Jeff


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 11, 2009)

*Waldo, When do you sleep??*


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2009)

What time do you go to bed Waldo?


----------



## rem1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dont know about you guys &amp; gals. Have you ever heard of Santa Sleeping. Get Real


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2009)

Waldo sleeps Tuesdays and Thursdays from 8:00PM to 1:30 AM except on leapyear when he makes up for the extra day with 5 extra minutes.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 11, 2009)

Waldo sleeps at work.....


----------



## Waldo (Jan 12, 2009)

Dammit NW....You have let the cat out of the bag


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 12, 2009)

Waldo, my dad always said if your not up by 4:00 there will be no time for a nap before work.


Jeff


----------



## dfwwino (Jan 13, 2009)

Why are we surprised by Waldo's hours? Santa Claus has always worked anight shift.


----------

